# Need help on my first GPS Purchase



## Bauman (Apr 6, 2006)

I am planning to buy my first GPS. I have been comparison shopping for a while and found a few sites that seem to be doing a good job with pricing and customer service. I am still confused and undecided as to what to buy with all the various options. The folks at getfeetwet.com (quite helpful) have suggested the Lowrance H20 or thier 3010c Bundle. I also saw that they had a factory refurbished Garmin 2006 and GMR unit for half the price. Any thoughts on these units? I like the price of the 2006 factory refurbished but I am not sure what I am giving up? Garmin gives 1 yr warranty on the refurb and looks like getfeetwet adds a 2nd yr to that. I was assured that they are as good as new. Has anybody purchased a Garmin Refurb?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not a refurb, but I have a Garmin ETrax, it works pretty good. Saved my butt alot of walking more than once!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I also have a Garmin E-Trex Vista C

You can't go wrong with a Garmin!

Ryan


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

More and more map cards are being made to work in the Lowrance line of gps. The h2o is an excellent unit, very user freindly, and lowrance customer service is outstanding.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a Garmin III and a Garmin IV. I love them both as they are compatible with arcview, have some great map software, and can be used with GoogleEarth which is really awesome!

Go Garmin


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I'll second what live2hunt said.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Big Daddy put me on to the Garmin etrex legend. I recently purchased one and am very happy with it. I plan to get the MAP Source software for it as well.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is good site on GPS's: http://gpsinformation.net/


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I highly recommend the Garmin Rino 520/530:
http://www.getfeetwet.com/ProductInfo.a ... 0-00392-00


----------

